# Lancaster PA suggested stops



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

We're headed south on vacation in a few weeks. Probably to the Lancaster area, as we're comfortable with the area and know our way around as we've played tourists there a dozen times or so. I've never asked before, so curious, any ag related places I should hit while I'm there?

I usually check out Lancaster Farmer and plan to swing into some dealers, checked out the usual tourist traps, but I'd love to hit some things off the beaten path. Farm stores, junk yards, places a real farmer can feel right at home. Any recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

We were there late summer/early fall last year just before the colors turned. We really enjoyed a couple of Amish farm tours, including horse drawn buggy rides. The New Holland hay tools plant is there too - where square/round balers, disc/haybines are manufactured, with other items too. You can book a free tour and it is really well done.

If you care to venture to the east, Valley Forge National Park and King of Prussia mall are close together. Many take trips to Gettysburg, but IMHO Valley Forge where Washington encamped is a stunning story, visual and a must see if you swerve close.

I notice you are from Maine. Ironically, Lancaster was a stop for a few days on our way to Maine.

Safe travel.

Bill


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Some of our favorite things from our trip last fall

New Holland factory tour

the hay auction at New Holland -- they don't have hay auctions around here

shop tour of Strasburg Steam train -- greasy, cluttered, like our farm shop on steroids

Hershey's Lab - cocoa is farm-ish

Shelia


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

You can spend a day in the small tourist town of Intercourse and CB Hoober is in that town BIG CASEIH DEALER . Try to get to New Hollnd on a Monday Horses and Pigs sold early am . Produce flea market in season . Hay sale starts at 10am. and cattle sold all afternoon . 7miles to the east ShadyMaple Huge smorges board restaurant. .


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

-New Holland Sales Stable.

-CNH plant. I think they give tours on Thursday only..but you can drive in around the buildings

-C.B Hoober

-Messicks

-Stitzel farm equipment up in Hamburg about 1.5 hrs north. Never been there but I have heard its crazy. Stuff everywhere.

-Wengers of Myerstown. Used equip dealer and salvage.

-Strasburg railroad

-Daniels Farm Store-Mennonite farm store. Everything from fencing, herbicide, antibiotics. You name it.

-Kreiders Dairy Farm-Do offer farm tours but need min amount of people. 100 ft silo made into observation tower.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Longwood Gardens.

20 miles east and well worth the trip. Spectacular


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

Thanks. I've done a few of those things everyone's mentioned, but there's a bunch I haven't. We try to avoid the pure tourist trap stuff and look for the Mom and pop stuff.


----------

